# backyard rollercoaster



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

helped my friend make a backyard rolercoaster. he gets dad of the year award.

the eradicator


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's awesome. Did you you try it?


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Man, that looks fun!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome project man!
Very nice









What a cool father.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

next video has to be of you riding it, drinking a beer and shooting a slingshot . btw, no loop ?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> That's awesome. Did you you try it?


I did, after that, he had to "update"


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Man, that is a coolest thing I have seen ones backyard, I need a ride buddy LOL


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that is really cool


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome


----------

